# energy supplement



## rebel (Dec 18, 2002)

what is something good to take for energy that will not cause me to lose weight?


----------



## AZFREAK (Dec 18, 2002)

Ribose... Bro!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 19, 2002)

Food?


----------



## rebel (Dec 19, 2002)

how bout some type of supplement?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

Universal Rage, work pritty good for me.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

I hear Yohimbe work pritty good too. I have never used it.


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Yohimibe is very effective.. Give it a try and start off with either 500 or 800 mgs.  In my own experience, I tried a higher dosage and felt like throwing up but that's just me, though.

Try Ultimate Nutrition.  A VERY good brand!


----------



## jack2011 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Energy requirement and energy supplement*

There is a lot of difference between Energy requirement and energy supplement. In biology, energy balance is the biological homeostasis of energy in living systems and Energy supplement define as a supplement designed to enhance the mental or physical energy levels...........Brainshiner


----------



## PRIDE. (Sep 16, 2011)

Check out Synthetek.com! Their Syntheselen and Synthelamin are great for boost energy, as well assisting in other aspects such as, fat loss, increasing cardiovascular endurance, building lean muscle mass, etc.


----------



## jack2011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Check out  prides suggested site as well as Brainshiner.com


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2011)

Fruit.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 17, 2011)

1mr


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 17, 2011)

pcp


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

Just eat dude. If you dont have enough energy than you need to up the carbs.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 17, 2011)

Lit up


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 17, 2011)

rebel said:


> what is something good to take for energy that will not cause me to lose weight?


 
You can take quite a few fat burners as an actual energy booster. I've used BPS Combustion on days I just needed an extra push and worked really good for that. Orbitnutrition.com has it and very good price.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2011)

Drink


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 18, 2011)

Make sure your taking in all your vitamin b's


----------



## aalester85 (Sep 18, 2011)

Try some Jack3d...even if you don't like it as a preworkout product, you'll at least get a good dose of caffeine and 1,3 for energy and focus


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

but seriously jack3d i love the stuff! my friend takes the cellucore prework out products hes got a hard on for them


----------



## mike3g2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> but seriously jack3d i love the stuff! my friend takes the cellucore prework out products hes got a hard on for them


yup jack3d is awesome


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 19, 2011)

BPS Combustion is very awesome and you can view logs on it on several forums.


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 20, 2011)

lol I thought people would realize this thread was from 2002.


----------



## zapperman (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a question...I'm burnt out on stimulants. Nothing seems to work anymore. Looking for something or someway to give me an energy boost for when I go to the gym. I've tried just about everything...


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 29, 2012)

zapperman said:


> I have a question...I'm burnt out on stimulants. Nothing seems to work anymore. Looking for something or someway to give me an energy boost for when I go to the gym. I've tried just about everything...


 

jacked, 1mr, m5, c4, caffiene the list goes on and on bro. also your body gets used to the shit in pre workouts. i usually keep 3 or 4 different ones and i cycle back aqnd fourth betwee using them, using straight caffiene or non at all.

btw u bumped and ultra old thread bro lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2012)

it's ALL diet and cardio bro. Also depends on many other factors. Try cycling your carbs and drink a lot of water. 2 gallons a day!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> it's ALL diet and cardio bro. Also depends on many other factors. Try cycling your carbs and drink a lot of water. 2 gallons a day!


 x2


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

beef


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 31, 2012)

NO - Explode


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

drink


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 2, 2012)

rebel said:


> what is something good to take for energy that will not cause me to lose weight?


 

Check around the forums for logs on BPS combustion. Solid profile and the price is not expensive to try. Take some pre workout called craze and dude your going be in a for a ride. Stuff makes you go BOOM in the gym. Orbitnutrition carries both. Good luck.


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 8, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 8, 2012)

I would try Cellucor c4 Extreme. It is better than Jack3d. Cellucor formulized it to create a compound called Creatine Nitrate. It absorbs much faster into your muscles than any other creatine and is decreases the chance of you getting any type of side effects.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I've heard that one is good. I tried jacked and first dose I feel asleep with in a couple hours no joke. I was like wth never again.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

If you want to cut corners find some Vasopro HCL (real stuff not the reformulated) and Oxy Elite Pro..Make sure nothing you take has Hoodia Pure ..Appetite suppressant..not good !


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm looking for the same supplement,do you find any?


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 16, 2012)

i heard Cellucor is good,maybe you can have a try.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 17, 2012)

get some bcaas with an extra hit of leucine to power through training stim free.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got some new Xtends in will be trying soon. I love the old formula so I'm sure the new one is just as good.  I like mixing my xtend and Craze pre workout together.


----------

